# All In One Hooper hooping station



## monkeypuke (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi all,
Anyone out there use the all in one hooper? I don't see much talk about it on the forum, but found a couple used for a pretty good price. About half the price of the hoopmaster. Just wondering if these all in one hooper hooping stations are any good. Thanks for any input.

ray


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't have one and while I love I love the Hoopmaster it would be worth it to consider buying it simply for the larger hoops you may have. I have a few different large rectangular hoops and if the All in One were cheap enough I'd consider it for them rather than individual mounting boards from Hoopmaster. But I'd still want the Hoopmaster for the 12 and 15 cm.


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

Hoopmaster rules!

Its a very high quality hooping-device!


----------



## cdr1182 (Nov 19, 2007)

The advantage to the All in One is that you can use any hoops and are not continuing to buy new attachments for it. I have one that I purchased to start a business that is now on indefinite hold due to mu Mom's health problems. If you are interested let me know. It is very,very gently used and has all the gadgets with it.
cdr1182


----------



## threadmasters (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a couple of them and love them....it makes like so easy when setting up apparel


----------



## Zap921 (Aug 21, 2009)

@Daryl
Sent you a pm


----------



## sonywiz (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm also after an All in one hooper or Hoopmaster. 
Problem is that i'm in the UK. Anyone on here know of a good site that sells in the UK or anyone on here selling either. 

Regards 

Rob


----------



## scotney86 (Mar 15, 2011)

Im in the UK too, id be interested to find out if anyone knows anywhere in the UK selling them.


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have both the all in one is great because you can use so many types of hoops, I have the hoopmaster mostly for the magna hoop which is great for thin & thick garments.


----------



## MVPAWARDS (May 4, 2009)

ikkuh said:


> hoopmaster rules!
> 
> Its a very high quality hooping-device!


do you still have it?


----------



## MVPAWARDS (May 4, 2009)

cdr1182 said:


> The advantage to the All in One is that you can use any hoops and are not continuing to buy new attachments for it. I have one that I purchased to start a business that is now on indefinite hold due to mu Mom's health problems. If you are interested let me know. It is very,very gently used and has all the gadgets with it.
> cdr1182


Do you still have it?


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

MVPAWARDS said:


> do you still have it?



Still have it and would never sell it!


----------



## Heaven1 (May 9, 2007)

I have one and LOVE it. I looked at the hoopmaster, but having to purchase a different attachment for each different sized hoop was crazy to me.

I especially love that you can keep a record of the placement on a garment, and when they reorder set the hooper back to the same settings and the new ones are in the exact smae place. Also for keeping thing level.


----------



## cuzhy (Aug 21, 2011)

cdr1182 said:


> The advantage to the All in One is that you can use any hoops and are not continuing to buy new attachments for it. I have one that I purchased to start a business that is now on indefinite hold due to mu Mom's health problems. If you are interested let me know. It is very,very gently used and has all the gadgets with it.
> cdr1182


Hi, if you still have the all in one hooper I would be interested. what price are you looking


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

i love my hoopmaster too! best thing ever made <3


----------



## cuzhy (Aug 21, 2011)

sonywiz said:


> I'm also after an All in one hooper or Hoopmaster.
> Problem is that i'm in the UK. Anyone on here know of a good site that sells in the UK or anyone on here selling either.
> 
> Regards
> ...


This is a link to hoopmaster sales in uk. Price £435 for station, freearm and 15cm fixture.
- Amaya
Amaya Sales UK Ltd, B1 Hazleton Interchange, Horndean, Hampshire PO8 9JU. Uk Tel. 02392 590281
Don't know much more about company just saw them while browsing net.


----------



## Emmesmom (Jan 15, 2013)

cdr1182 said:


> The advantage to the All in One is that you can use any hoops and are not continuing to buy new attachments for it. I have one that I purchased to start a business that is now on indefinite hold due to mu Mom's health problems. If you are interested let me know. It is very,very gently used and has all the gadgets with it.
> cdr1182


I am interested in getting one. If u still have, please let me know. Thanks


----------

